# illustrator: snapping temporär ausschalten



## cycovery (31. März 2011)

gibt es einen shortcut mit dem ich, während ich eine shape erstelle, das snapping für den nächsten vertex ausschalten kann?


----------



## Sneer (31. März 2011)

Unter View kann man "Snap to Grid" und "Snap to Point" an/ausschalten.
SmartGuides können dort ebenfalls ausgeblendet werden.

(Die Shortcuts werden hinter dem Reiter angezeigt)

vg


----------



## smileyml (1. April 2011)

Ist hier evtl. strg+u bzw. apfel+u gesucht?


----------

